# GPS tracking by my employer



## buckpasser

I’d like to hear from someone who has experience with this. I’m new at my company, but they plan to roll out the use of an app called Motus. This is of course in the name of saving money for inflated mileage reports by employees. I understand that logic, however, the app apparently also offers real time tracking. I’m an exempt employee (not paid hourly), driving my car, using my phone. This seems like an infringement of my privacy. I’m not certain if the location can easily be turned off for after hours or not, but if not, I plan to delete the app everyday and download it again the following morning if necessary.  Am I being overly sensative or do I have a valid point here?  Anyone else forced to use this technology?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoldDot40

If you mean an app on your smartphone, you can certainly turn off the "location" setting which turns off communication with any satellite.


----------



## Swamprat

We have GPS trackers on our company vehicles but not for project managers who are allowed to take them home and for personal use, wired in unit kinda like what alot of big rigs have now.

The upside is it saves us money by reducing idle time, lets us know if a employee is taking an out of the way route, etc. It has also helped us when the few times a company vehicle is in an accident, complaint, etc cause we can review speed when, time and location.

That said, no employer IMO has the right to track any employee in their personal vehicles after business hours. Could be a case of employees with a personal vehicle taking a out of the way route to get home and fudging the mileage report when their is a obvious more direct route.

My suggestion is to document start/stop times for any businees related travel and correct mileage. The GPS should collaborate what you report. If you are doing nothing wrong during your off houurs you should not worry about it.


----------



## buckpasser

I don’t do anything wrong, but to me that’s none of their business. I use google maps for all mileage reports anyway. Shortest route even if that’s not the way I went, no payment for travel to lunch, grocery store, deer woods, etc. I read in the Motus reviews that the app requires “always on” location permission. That’s why I will possibly delete it everyday or maybe even resign. Again, I understand that not everyone is honest, but that doesn’t authorize tracking my private and personal property IMO. Thanks for the replies thus far!


----------



## Swamprat

Sounds like you might have your mind made up for the resign option.

Like I said IMO no employer has the right to track me during off hours in my personal vehicle. 

Big brother is taking over our lives and punishing the honest folks out there. 

Good luck with your dilemma. I personally would not work for a company with a mandate with my personal vehicle after hours no matter the pay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Is it a company provided cell phone or your personal phone?


----------



## buckpasser

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is it a company provided cell phone or your personal phone?






It’s my phone, my number, my provider.

I guess it doesn’t surprise me. My colleagues aren’t as annoyed as me. They are also much more left wing minded than I, so maybe they’re more comfortable in it???


----------



## NOYDB

buckpasser said:


> I guess it doesn’t surprise me. My colleagues aren’t as annoyed as me. They are also much more left wing minded than I, so maybe they’re more comfortable in it???



You're choices are -
To quit.
100% compliance.
Game the system and deal with the occasional bad mark.

Do whatever you can deal with. If it bothers you, be looking for another position.


----------



## buckpasser

NOYDB said:


> You're choices are -
> To quit.
> 100% compliance.
> Game the system and deal with the occasional bad mark.
> 
> Do whatever you can deal with. If it bothers you, be looking for another position.



Agreed. I’m not in the mood for 100% compliance though. I’ll post an outcome if it gets interesting before they back up or I get canned. Thanks.


----------



## lagrangedave

Park it at a different house every night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NOYDB said:


> You're choices are -
> To quit.
> 100% compliance.
> Game the system and deal with the occasional bad mark.
> 
> Do whatever you can deal with. If it bothers you, be looking for another position.


Basically, until the courts rule otherwise, these are your options. ^^^


----------



## Spotlite

Depends on what it’s used for. 

Our company phones are tracked. Salaried, reimbursement for mileage using personal car. 

Our personal cars and phones are not tracked.  

Company phones can stay in our cars when we are with our clients. It’s for emergencies. If our family needs us or we don’t show up at home, our immediate family has a hotline number where they can reach a live person 24/7 at our work.


----------



## Lukikus2

Get a cheap cricket or tracphone for work. That way your personal phone can't be tracked.


----------



## tad1

It would seem to depend on the type and nature of the work involved.  For delivery drivers, couriers, etc. it seems like a no brainer.  But also depends on how and for what you are contracted/compensated.  Does your employer give you a vehicle and or phone allowance?  It does seem extreme given that you are using YOUR car and YOUR phone.  Crazy world we're living in these days.


----------



## buckpasser

I’m basically in sales. I am reimbursed for mileage as I mentioned. I’m not paid hourly. I do get a “technology stipend” but it doesn’t come close to covering phone and internet subscriptions and it’s not clearly stated as to what it shall or shall not cover. The argument could be made that the company has some stake in my phone I suppose. Thanks for the opinions so far.


----------



## buckpasser

Lukikus2 said:


> Get a cheap cricket or tracphone for work. That way your personal phone can't be tracked.



It would have to be a smart phone. Maybe I could WiFi piggyback an old phone or cheapo with the app on it. May be cheaper than causing a stink or a resignation. Thanks.


----------



## MudDucker

Your employment is at will for both sides.  The Company can do virtually anything to track you, if you agree.  If you continue employment after the announcement, you have agreed.  Many companies even track employees social media.  

Wouldn't like it for after hours tracking at all, but then I'm my own boss and I track myself everywhere.


----------



## GeorgiaBob

Big brother IS winning too many battles. I bought a new car last year and discovered that the GPS tracker is integrated into the ignition and computer.  It is impossible to disconnect the tracking system and still operate the car.


----------



## tad1

It doesn't sound like a bad thing tracking WHILE you are traveling for sales.  I could certainly understand how a company could have a hard time accounting for mileage of their employees.  It also could help employees to be fairly compensated for all of the mileage they are due.  But I do agree that turning off location services or having the ability to turn that off when you are doing your own thing is best.  You can get fairly cheap plans for smart phones these days.  I am using straight talk on my old iPhone 5 and am paying no more than $46 per month for unlimited talk/text and a fair bit of data, much more data than I use.  I was with ATT and I believe my phone is utilizing the same towers based on how my tower reception has been.


----------



## tad1

ON a side note our employer is testing a App to clock in and out of work on which I am not happy about.  I much prefer just coming and going and signing the old fashioned time sheet.  But payroll has been a real pain in the rear for the employees who take call and it might actually make payroll run much smoother without all the back and forth that comes with payroll error corrections.


----------



## Lukikus2

buckpasser said:


> It would have to be a smart phone. Maybe I could WiFi piggyback an old phone or cheapo with the app on it. May be cheaper than causing a stink or a resignation. Thanks.



I've used cricket with a smartphone, same service but cheaper plan. 

I have told everyone of my employers that brought up using my phone that I would not. Bluntly. If it's that important they will issue you one. In my case they did every time. They know the lines they can't cross.


----------



## JackSprat

You can get a burner smartphone from Staight Talk (and probably most other providers).  So to their site, not Wal Mart.  use it for work, turn it off at the end of the day.

If you are really paranoid, take the battery out so that they can't "ping" your phone from towers.


----------



## NOYDB

JackSprat said:


> If you are really paranoid,



Time to switch jobs.


----------



## dwhee87

buckpasser said:


> It would have to be a smart phone. Maybe I could WiFi piggyback an old phone or cheapo with the app on it. May be cheaper than causing a stink or a resignation. Thanks.



Trak phone and the like have cheap smart phones. This sounds like a good idea to me. Get home at the end of the day, leave the work phone on the counter (or turned off), and go about your personal business.


----------



## marathon

if your employer is so worried about mileage and phone, let them provide both, get off work, park 'em both, use your own for personal business.


----------



## steeleagle

As a sales person myself, I love the fact that my profession is the free market in action. Having said that, I don't get your "left wing" comments. If you don't like your current situation, us free market principles. Go to your employer an tell them that in order to have your labor, they must do XXXXXXXX. Are you not willing to use "conservative principles" and let the free market decide?


----------



## JustUs4All

You could try telling them that you do not want their unknown app on your personal phone and asking that they provide whatever device they want it installed on.  You could then leave it at the office or your house after work.

The month before you quit it might be fun to stick it under the seat of an Atlanta taxi cab or mail it to somewhere in Japan.


----------



## buckpasser

steeleagle said:


> As a sales person myself, I love the fact that my profession is the free market in action. Having said that, I don't get your "left wing" comments. If you don't like your current situation, us free market principles. Go to your employer an tell them that in order to have your labor, they must do XXXXXXXX. Are you not willing to use "conservative principles" and let the free market decide?



The “left wing” comment comes from the fact that many of my coworkers are much more “progressive” than myself. I think they are much more willing to lose or surrender personal liberties in all areas of life, not just at work. It’s just my opinion, but I believe that’s at least one reason I’m more disturbed by this change. Also, many of them are motivated by fear of losing this job more than I am for a multitude of reasons. Pushing this issue is not off the table for me. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## steeleagle

buckpasser said:


> The “left wing” comment comes from the fact that many of my coworkers are much more “progressive” than myself. I think they are much more willing to lose or surrender personal liberties in all areas of life, not just at work. It’s just my opinion, but I believe that’s at least one reason I’m more disturbed by this change. Also, many of them are motivated by fear of losing this job more than I am for a multitude of reasons. Pushing this issue is not off the table for me. Thanks for your reply.



I'll be interested to hear what you do. Keep in mind that many "personal liberties" people think they have end when you choose to work for a private employer.


----------



## PappyHoel

I’ve heard big brother used.  It’s not big brother (gov) that’s running things in this country.  It’s the corporations.  With that said, the new privacy requirements that are coming will stop this type of intrusion.  We will soon adopt GPDR privacy requirements like Europe did last month.


----------



## Knotwild

GPS Blocker


----------



## Spotlite

steeleagle said:


> "personal liberties" end...........when you choose to work for a private employer.


Key element.


----------



## steeleagle

Spotlite said:


> Key element.



Bingo.


----------



## Jester896

simple...stop taking the stipend and let them provide the phone/data that the app goes on


----------



## Beaudeane

I have gps tracking in my Freightliner for work. I’m leased to a motor carrier. It’s part of my contract I have it. I’m paid percentage not mileage. Few trucking outfits pay actual mileage anyways. I also do my electronic logs on their device. I hated it about a week then figured out how to play their game and use it to my advantage. My option is use it or find somewhere else to work. Pay is good enough not to make that move


----------



## livetohunt

JustUs4All said:


> You could try telling them that you do not want their unknown app on your personal phone and asking that they provide whatever device they want it installed on.  You could then leave it at the office or your house after work.



This is what I would do. Tell them your concerns about be tracked when you are not on company time if they say no.


----------



## buckpasser

For now here’s what I’ve decided to do:

I bought a ten dollar smart phone that I will load the app on. It has no service and will only be used on their Verizon Mifi box.  It will be on while I’m traveling and off if I do so much as stop to eat lunch.  I’m still not crazy about it, but I will now be reimbursed more than before because of how I’ve been filing mileage vs driving true miles.  Thanks for all the comments. I’ll need to get to 18.69 extra miles filed before I break even on the China phone...shouldn’t take long!


----------



## buckpasser

Update:

They are finally rolling out the tracking app. On the training I learned you must click “allow access to files and photos”, but they’ve promised to never access them. Also, you must click “allow all the time”, not “allow when app in use”, because it just won’t work properly otherwise. My little China droid is loaded and ready for action-when I want it to be!  The grumbling has finally begun with my coworkers and I’m looking forward to the upcoming drama!


----------



## GoldDot40

You can only expect for it to get worse.


----------



## NOYDB

buckpasser said:


> Update:
> 
> They are finally rolling out the tracking app. On the training I learned you must click “allow access to files and photos”, but they’ve promised to never access them. Also, you must click “allow all the time”, not “allow when app in use”, because it just won’t work properly otherwise. My little China droid is loaded and ready for action-when I want it to be!  The grumbling has finally begun with my coworkers and I’m looking forward to the upcoming drama!



Based on the results of other releases around and how they don't work, expect massive amounts of bad data. There will be functions announced about what it's gonna do, soon.


----------



## PappyHoel

buckpasser said:


> Update:
> 
> They are finally rolling out the tracking app. On the training I learned you must click “allow access to files and photos”, but they’ve promised to never access them. Also, you must click “allow all the time”, not “allow when app in use”, because it just won’t work properly otherwise. My little China droid is loaded and ready for action-when I want it to be!  The grumbling has finally begun with my coworkers and I’m looking forward to the upcoming drama!


Wont be long now till they implant the tracking device under your skin.  It will be a requirement nationwide if you want to be employed. 

https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/12/uk-firms-ready-to-microchip-thousands-of-employees-8129303/


----------



## Jester896

as a business owner...if I am going to track my employees by phone or iPad it will be one I provide for them.


----------



## mattech

Our company put gps in our vehicles about 8 years ago. It is a company provided vehicle, but we pay $100/month for personal use. Meaning we can drive anywhere in the lower 48 whenever we want. No one really haduch gripe about the fact that they put it on the vehicles, but the fact we aren't able to cut them off when we are driving off the clock. So far I've never had any I'll affects from it. There's been a couple times I've hit the gas a little more than I should to pass a vehicle on the interstate, but not once have I heard anything about it.


----------



## HM

buckpasser said:


> Update:
> you must click “allow access to files and photos”, but they’ve promised to never access them. Also, you must click “allow all the time”, not “allow when app in use”, because it just won’t work properly otherwise



If you are running Android you can unclick those app permissions at the end of the day, you just have to remember to turn them back on the next morning. They'll tell you it won't work properly because they just don't want you to turn it off.

I have a similar app on my company cell phone, I get that its their phone and they can track it but I'm required to carry it 24/7. So when I'm off duty I turn the location off.

On your phone

1. Click "Settings"



2. Click "Apps"



3. Click the offending app



4. Click "Permissions"



5. Uncheck the things you don't want to share


----------



## tbrown913

buckpasser said:


> I’d like to hear from someone who has experience with this. I’m new at my company, but they plan to roll out the use of an app called Motus. This is of course in the name of saving money for inflated mileage reports by employees. I understand that logic, however, the app apparently also offers real time tracking. I’m an exempt employee (not paid hourly), driving my car, using my phone. This seems like an infringement of my privacy. I’m not certain if the location can easily be turned off for after hours or not, but if not, I plan to delete the app everyday and download it again the following morning if necessary.  Am I being overly sensative or do I have a valid point here?  Anyone else forced to use this technology?  Thanks in advance.



If it is your personal phone, they need to pony up for the bill, or part thereof at least. If it is a company phone when you "clock out" turn the phone off. I had a company phone and was a salaried employee. At 5pm I turned my phone off. Boss got on to me one day and I asked him if I can get paid overtime, he said no. I asked if i can get comp time and go home early on fridays and he again said no. I replied with i get paid Monday through Friday, 8am-5pm, so that's all of my time I will sell to the company. I will not donate my time.


----------



## buckpasser

Well, I’ll using my little no name droid, and using their mifi box for data, so it will be off unless I’m actively driving for them. However, I have turned my resume in to some other folks as of this week. 

I know a lot of people can’t be trusted, but I just feel like if you don’t trust me, find someone else or learn to trust me. As an “outside” guy, my results should be the biggest measure of my performance IMO. Ive never seen a company be able to force allegiance or loyalty.


----------



## NOYDB

buckpasser said:


> Well, I’ll using my little no name droid, and using their mifi box for data, so it will be off unless I’m actively driving for them. However, I have turned my resume in to some other folks as of this week.
> 
> I know a lot of people can’t be trusted, but I just feel like if you don’t trust me, find someone else or learn to trust me. As an “outside” guy, my results should be the biggest measure of my performance IMO. Ive never seen a company be able to force allegiance or loyalty.



They don't want your allegiance or loyalty. They want your obedience. 

Plus they don't want management to have to think. They start thinking there is no telling what they might come up with.


----------



## gemcgrew

There are apps for faking your gps location. After they observe you driving around Spain for a day, they may give up.


----------



## buckpasser

I’m a goner. Put in my notice after New Years holiday. My last day’s Feb 1.  Not just because of the tracker of course, but my company has suffered record turnover this year. I feel bad for them in a way, but hopefully there will be some good that comes from it.  One issue is that the management are “lifers” and don’t really know any other kind of business or work. That’s fine except that they don’t welcome new thought and are just digging in even deeper.  I wished them all well.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

FREEDOM!!!

 Build the Wall!! Drain the Swamp!! MAGA!! Trump 2020!!


----------



## buckpasser

Once upon a time I was a licensed general contractor that specialized in upscale finish carpentry and all other sorts of residential construction. Maybe I’ll take a sabbatical from corporate life and go help get some people’s lives back in order in the hurricane damage belt.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Seems as if you should be able to turn off your location on your phone, it may just prompt you to turn it back on. 

*Q:* *How do I turn on Location Services?
A:* The Motus App requires that *Location Services* be enabled. The app will prompt you to do this when you first open it, but if for some reason *Location Services *have been turned off, you can turn them back on by going to your device settings and finding *Location Services*. Make sure this is set to *High Accuracy* mode or the option on your device that allows for *GPS + cell + Wi-Fi* capability. It should be clear which option this is from your device’s *Settings*menu

I interpret this as if you turn off location on your phone it stops the app from recording location. But that's just my speculation


----------



## forsyth793

What would it take to start tracking your Boss.


----------

